# Omega one



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

hey gang i just saw a banner for omega one food, is anyone useing this for trophs and if so what formula, flake or sinking pellet.

Also is anyone using the HBH soft spirulina, and if so how are your trophs doing.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

I do not use Omega One, and I have used HBH Super Soft Spirulina.

I have tried the Omega One Supper Veggie and not had a problem, but I think there is better Flake Food out there for Tropheus.

I personally use Aquarian Tropical Flake Food and Pure Spirulina as a blend 1 to 5 ratio.

Super Soft Spirulina is a good pellet food for them, but again there is better.

I recoemend to use New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula - 1mm pellet, or Hikari Excel Mini Pellet. I also like the Dainichi Veggie Delux and Veggie FX baby pellet size.

I use New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula.

In all reality, the best food is the one they are eating now. I would blend in the next food you are wanting to use over a two week period.

Take care,

Geoff


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

good information to know, thanks.

im new at trophs and just getting more information on their diet. I will look into the above mention foods.

thanks.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

IMO HBH veggie graze is the best flake if you are gonna use flake for your tropheus... Personally I like Dannichi veggie deluxe sinking pellets for my trophs... Less mess. :wink:


----------



## Cavy2 (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm afraid to use Dainichi Veggie Delux with my Tropheus. I tried this in my community tank, and the Julies got bloat. I was able to catch it early and cure them. I only gave it to them once every three days. I know others have had good success with it.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Cavy2 said:


> I'm afraid to use Dainichi Veggie Delux with my Tropheus. I tried this in my community tank, and the Julies got bloat. I was able to catch it early and cure them. I only gave it to them once every three days. I know others have had good success with it.


I am still afraid to use NLS with my tropheus, because I had some demasoni get bloat from it... I have been using dainichi for 3-4 months now on multiple colonies of tropheus without a problem... Are you sure it was bloat with your julies? Guess it is possible, but probably something else.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't feed omega one to anything, I used to feed the cichlid formula to my foai until they started choking on the bones, cartlidge and other garbage it has in it. I use HBH veggie flake and nls. I have heard of quite a few people around here that lost a lot of fish when they started using dainichi pellets. I wouldn't use it.


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

I hope the dainichi statement is not true. I just bought a buttload of dainichi and dropped some money on them. I've been using it for about 9 months with no issues.

Can you elaborate


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

76dragon said:


> I hope the dainichi statement is not true. I just bought a buttload of dainichi and dropped some money on them. I've been using it for about 9 months with no issues.
> 
> Can you elaborate


Some people have different experiences. I think accidental/unintential overfeedings is the culprit not the food itself. Personally I never ever had problems with Dainichi, just success with it. I never heard of it kill fish either.

If you feed any pellet more than once a day you probably will end up with problems. Even with tropheus, one 2-5 minute feeding should be plenty as opposed to easily digestable flakes which should be fed more often...

That's just my opinion (just trying to defend Dainichi food)...

~Ed


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I think over feeding is the PRIME candidate... I'm sure my tropheus would do alright on NLS, I just like the ingredients in dannichi better. I think it is when you mix and match that you run into most problems. A lot of people say variety is better, but I say with trophs routine is a better choice.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not saying don't use dainichi, It's just that on a local forum here, some people were complaining that they had switched over to dainichi and lost a fair number of fish. Because of this, I wouldn't use it. Chances are, it was the switch that caused the problem, not the food itself. To be quite honest, it took a fair bit of convincing before I would use nls. I feed 1 tsp of nls cichlid formula to around 50 trophs once a day, if I let them eat for 5 mins at a time, they would eat the whole pail. :lol:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Marduk said:


> Even with tropheus, one 2-5 minute feeding should be plenty as opposed to easily digestable flakes which should be fed more often...


Isn't just one daily 2-5 minute feeding with pellets too much?? Sounds like a lot to me. I'm a relative noob with Tropheus (< 1 yr) and trying to err on the side of caution perhaps, but their one daily pellet meal is in the 30-60 second range.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

noddy said:


> I'm not saying don't use dainichi, It's just that on a local forum here, some people were complaining that they had switched over to dainichi and lost a fair number of fish. Because of this, I wouldn't use it. Chances are, it was the switch that caused the problem, not the food itself. To be quite honest, it took a fair bit of convincing before I would use nls. I feed 1 tsp of nls cichlid formula to around 50 trophs once a day, if I let them eat for 5 mins at a time, they would eat the whole pail. :lol:


It took a lot of convincing and braveness for me to switch from HBH veggie graze to dainichi.  But I'm glad I did, they love it. 8) I did try NLS at one point, but my fish looked at it and then looked at me all googly-eyed... 1mm must just be too small for my adult trophs I guess. :lol:


----------



## 76dragon (Feb 16, 2003)

I just mixed some of the varying sizes in a small water bottle and feed a capfull everymorning when I wake up and again when I get home from work. Since they are outside, the graze on the algea all afternoon.

Maybe too soon to tell, but all looks well. I will post an update once a few more months has passed. It's been about march since I have been doing this with no probs at all. Wish me luck.

They look like they are growing and bulking up nicely. Won't know till I pull them out at the end of October.


----------

